# How do you plant Lilaeopsis mauritiana?



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe I should give up with this plant! The first batch I bought a few months ago is barely clinging to life and there are bits of dead, brown leaves stuck to them. In order to remove the brown ugly stuff I'd have to uproot all of the plants. Looks like:













That's not why I started this thread. I just got some more of L. mauritiana in and it came as a big clump. Well I finally managed to get it mostly all seperated out and now the problem I'm having is that they grow on runners and they have TINY roots. How do I plant this? If I try to plan and runner like in a line, it's just about impossible and besides, it looks contrived. So then I have since started to try to cut the runners to make individual plants (please tell me this is ok to do!) but they have such tiny roots I found quickly I wasn't able to really make individual plants. 

So now they're all just floating in my tank at the moment. Any suggestions? 

Thanks a lot. Sorry if I sound like an idiot. I mean I probably am an idiot but sorry for unloading my idiocy on you. :redface:


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

IF you are an idiot I'm one too, for I'm clueless.
So just typing this message to be able to subscribe to this topic, hoping to find some answer too. (wishes both of us some luck)


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's possible they were grown emersed (or in vastly different parameters than your tank), and it went through a natural die off. Sometimes that happens but all of the new growth will be accustomed to submerged growing (or your tanks parameters). If you have some snails or shrimp, they will eat the dead leaves eventually.

As far as how to plant it... hahaha, riiight. Planting these nano plants like HC and hairgrass, microsword, etc... Takes a TON of patience and time. I would take plantlets and bunch them together and plant them every few inches, they'll have to grow into place.


----------

